# What happens to my EOI when my PTE expires?



## jdh0238he0 (Mar 3, 2020)

Title. I forgot that my PTE is about to expire in 2 weeks, due to some circumstances I'm unable to retake it yet. My score is only 85 so I know my chances are slim to none to receive an invite so I'm not really losing sleep over it. 

What will happen to my EOI if I just leave it? If I suspend my EOI and come back in a few months to update my PTE again is that ok? Will I keep my DOE?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

jdh0238he0 said:


> Title. I forgot that my PTE is about to expire in 2 weeks, due to some circumstances I'm unable to retake it yet. My score is only 85 so I know my chances are slim to none to receive an invite so I'm not really losing sleep over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What will happen to my EOI if I just leave it? If I suspend my EOI and come back in a few months to update my PTE again is that ok? Will I keep my DOE?


PTE scores are considered for the period of the 3 years by DHA if invited. What would happen without an invite to expiry results I am not sure. 

Better to leave this EOI as it is and lodge a new one once you have the fresh results because you would get full two years validity for EOI. DOE I am not but it doesn't matter much as points are taken as consideration first now followed by your status in the partner score. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdh0238he0 (Mar 3, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> PTE scores are considered for the period of the 3 years by DHA if invited. What would happen without an invite to expiry results I am not sure.
> 
> Better to leave this EOI as it is and lodge a new one once you have the fresh results because you would get full two years validity for EOI. DOE I am not but it doesn't matter much as points are taken as consideration first now followed by your status in the partner score.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


It has been 3 years since I first sat PTE.

I've gotten max score for english and am hoping to get max score again so my points would not change so I would like to keep my DOE if possible.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

jdh0238he0 said:


> It has been 3 years since I first sat PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten max score for english and am hoping to get max score again so my points would not change so I would like to keep my DOE if possible.


Ok then take the PTE and update the EOI. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Ok then take the PTE and update the EOI. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I won't be able to take PTE again until later, my question is that what would happen to my EOI, and what should I do to keep my DOE.


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> DOE I am not but it doesn't matter much as points are taken as consideration first now followed by your status in the partner score.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Also that is not true. Your score matters and then your DOE, partner status doesn't effect invite.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lynhea said:


> Also that is not true. Your score matters and then your DOE, partner status doesn't effect invite.


DOE won't change. You can take PTE score and update it in EOI.

just curious, why can't you take PTE again now?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

lynhea said:


> Also that is not true. Your score matters and then your DOE, partner status doesn't effect invite.


You sure partner status doesn't matter after November changes? First priority is AU partner followed by other variations when all two candidates have the same score then only DOE comes in. Anyway your call. Wait for seniors to respond or consult mara agent. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdh0238he0 (Mar 3, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> DOE won't change. You can take PTE score and update it in EOI.
> 
> just curious, why can't you take PTE again now?


I am from China, testing is suspended till April due to virus and I am travelling for a bit after that date.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jdh0238he0 said:


> I am from China, testing is suspended till April due to virus and I am travelling for a bit after that date.


Then I'm afraid your EOI with an expired PTE score will not be valid. And lodging a new EOI with new DOE also does not help. My suggestion is you suspend your current EOI after 11th Mar invitation round (if you don't get it) and un-suspend it and update it once you get a new PTE score.

Or you could just do nothing and wait till you get new score and update it (as long as your EOI is within 2 years). The trouble is you can not lodge visa application even you get an invitation upon an EOI with expired PTE.

Just my opinion. Also waiting to see what other ppl might say.


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

jdh0238he0 said:


> I am from China, testing is suspended till April due to virus and I am travelling for a bit after that date.


Hey there,

Wonder how did you go with your PTE expiring?
I'm facing the same situation soon.

Did your EOI automatically update your points once your PTE expired?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

polar.bear said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Wonder how did you go with your PTE expiring?
> I'm facing the same situation soon.
> ...


Skillselect doesn’t change points automatically except for age and experience 
You are supposed to remove the points for english yourself if your score has expired

Cheers


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Skillselect doesn’t change points automatically except for age and experience
> You are supposed to remove the points for english yourself if your score has expired
> 
> Cheers


Right o! Thanks, NB!


----------

